# Starter Fertilizer



## LawnKarl (Feb 24, 2021)

Looking for some recommendations for a starter fertilizer for my upcoming overseed project.

I am in San Diego, CA and will be overseeding with turf type tall fescue in early March. Lawn is currently in pretty rough shape, so looking to bring it back!

Any and all recommendations welcome!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

X Start.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

X start no longer exists with Carbon Earth closing.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

For your lawn size I would stick with something readily-available, like this 10# bag of Sta-Green 18-24-6. Ideally the Nitrogen % would've been lower so that your existing turf doesn't get too much 'juice' while the new seed is attempting to come up but... it's $20 and you get 2 applications out of that bag.


An alternative is to buy a 50# bag of something like this from SiteOne. Depending on your soil nutritional needs you may could use this in 2 subsequent applications, 4#/1000 @ 30-days apart. Store it well and it would last you over multiple seasons. (Oh, and if you can get it a contractors price like my screenshot shows, it's all the better!)


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

With X Start no longer around I'd recommend LawnStar Starter Fert.
https://getlawnstar.com/products/8-16-8-fertilizer


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

What happened with Carbon Earth? Google and Bing aren't telling me much. Thanks.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Company dissolved. Matt Martin started a new brand. Apparently going to be similar products but not yet available. Website: renovo.eco


----------

